# back pain anyone



## eastcoaster (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello all...this is my first post here..for the past yr or more ive been having symptoms of ibsd.i have gone through ultrasounds..bloodwork..ct scans..etc..etc...and i am awaiting results from recent stool samples at the moment.i have constant watery diahhrea with abdominal pain and nausea..recently last couple weeks ive been having bad lower back pain that kinda radiates into groin and upper leg area...anylne else have this?


----------



## lindseynicole (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi. I have back pain since last one week. Can anyone help me?


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi i have had ibs d for 5 yrs and suffered terrible back pain and hip pain im not over weight and my doctor said its caused through your bowel being enflamed i also feel sick on a morning and late evening. your not alone its a living hell that takes over your whole life!


----------



## PJsMamasan (Sep 18, 2014)

I recently started having lower back pain. Wasn't sure what to attribute it to, but I'm wondering now if it has to do with my IBS&#8230;I've also started getting this pain in my lower left side, right above my hip, I'm beginning to notice that I feel that pain when I'm bloated and/gassy&#8230;but it's new to me!


----------



## Clara (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes I have been having a bad IBS outbreak for a week and now it's irradiating in my lower left side and lower back, exactly like you just above my hip. It wakes me up at night. I am a female and on top of abdominal cramps and pain I also feel a pressure in my uterus and ovaries. It is new to me too. I am afraid of having diverticulitis. Did you see a specialist ? Please let me know if you do. For how long did you have this kind of pain?


----------



## Clara (Sep 24, 2014)

eastcoaster said:


> Hello all...this is my first post here..for the past yr or more ive been having symptoms of ibsd.i have gone through ultrasounds..bloodwork..ct scans..etc..etc...and i am awaiting results from recent stool samples at the moment.i have constant watery diahhrea with abdominal pain and nausea..recently last couple weeks ive been having bad lower back pain that kinda radiates into groin and upper leg area...anylne else have this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngryTummy (Sep 11, 2014)

I get consistant back pain. I also experience frequent pain in the lower groin reminiscent of menstural cramps all the time.

My pain seems to get worse when taking immodium. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## calm (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm new to this. But I get lower back pains as well. I am afraid to go out anywhere for fear of looking control of my bowels. It has happened to many times. Its hard to have a normal life. I used to work out but than I started looking control of my bowels in public. Its hard to just be out and having to go to the bathroom at least 4 times in 15 minutes. People must think I am on drugs or something. I have cried from being so embarrassed. Do you all have the same feelings I do?


----------



## AnitaG (Sep 8, 2014)

you are not alone, hon. Even tho I can't find a cure for what I have, it makes me feel better to talk to others who are experiencing the same things.. we all learn to live with it, its all we can do. The medical profession either isn't interested or just is not up on how many people are living thru this hell. I tried to tell my doctor how many people are going through such hell, and she looked at me like, well we did all the tests, what else can I do? I think they just don't care, and it does rule our lives. We have to live our lives around our bowels. I bet if they had to do that, a cure/treatment would not be far off. Just keep doing what we all do, try to find a medicine that helps. foods that trigger and then do the best we can to live a decent life... My heart is with ya..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, me too. What you are sensing as back pain is really just pain from your intestines. Nothing extra to worry about, fortunately.


----------



## andy6791 (Apr 9, 2016)

I get those symptoms lower back pain 24/7 an groin cramps gas but don't get ibs D I go from lose to soft to constipated


----------



## letsgo (May 26, 2016)

I get general pain around the abdomen when I have been having a flare up. Going to the toilet that often means that the muscles used during a BM are sore and possibly a bit strained as well.


----------

